# Who meditates while on the road?



## Everymanalion (Oct 8, 2012)

Lets say there is something that is bothering you insanely, waiting to catch out, fear, loneliness, boredom anything, do you meditate to deal with the stresses on the road?


----------



## kokomojoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I usually meditate whenever I have no clue what I should do. Like right now, have no idea on what the fuck to do with my life so I just meditate until the stress/anxiety passes. It definitely helps and it's free so why not do it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 8, 2012)

For me the road is relatively free from stresses. Being housed up, bills, work and family can be stressors for me. 

Best thing about going to jail is quiet time and extended fasting. Before you know it, you'll have the hottest deputies bringing you milkshakes and trying to chat you up. Turn down their offerings and they will believe you are either insane or need an attitude adjustment. You'll soon be sent to a mental health facility where you can continue your meditation but at the same time risk being forcibly medicated. 

What, me mentally ill?


----------



## scatwomb (Oct 8, 2012)

I try to meditate at least 45 minutes a day, no matter what. I have found that, no matter what I am doing during the day, I can always find a little bit of time to formally pay attention to the quality of my thoughts.

You can do it anywhere. Standing up, sitting down, walking, laying down, etc. It's just focusing on your breath and the physical sensation of breathing, so, it's pretty simple.

So yeah, don't just do it when you're stressed! Do it everyday!


----------



## Earth (Oct 8, 2012)

mediation is a huge part of my life.
I prefer to meditate while out kayaking where I can be one with the elements


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been too out of touch for the last 2 years. I can't meditate ever anymore. I used to, but some mental block came along and *boom*. I can't do it anymore >_< It annoys the fuck out of me.


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 9, 2012)

No meditation, but I try to catch every sunset and sunrise when I'm on the road. If you're having head problems, I'd check out Icarus Project. They're a nice bunch of people on another board that help folks with that stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 20, 2012)

I meditate like someone else said, when Im at a dead point. Where I'm like, what now? I was doing it for awhile there, when I was reading dharma bums. I run a lot more with my dog now and that helps, cuz after I'm done pushing myself past STOP my heads spinning and floating. I sit sometimes with headphones in and let the music take up all sound and just think off the tune and then turn it off. leaves me better and more more ready for whatever


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 27, 2012)

yup, you can use it for a lot of things, i usually try to tell people who are having trouble sleeping to do it, anything else is too hard to explain and is usually a waste of time, but yeah works for me, been doing it more than half my life..I like to use it for a forced de ja vu.


----------

